# Firefox and dbus

## audiodef

What's the deal with Firefox refusing to run without dbus, even when the dbus use flag is not used?

----------

## charles17

No problem here.  On my amd64 laptop I am running firefox since ages and never had dbus installed.  

What is the error messages when you start Firefox in xterm?

----------

## audiodef

This is weird. I just stopped dbus, quit Firefox, and started it from a terminal. No problem. Maybe there's a bug that causes it to complain the first time but not thereafter.

----------

